# Rezepte not up to date :-/



## Glurak (27. Januar 2007)

Jou Also meiN Profil http://www.buffed.de/?c=15

da wird irgendwie mene rezepte nicht updated weder wilensbrecher noch Löwnherzhem stehen dirn was da genau los ? :-/


----------



## Roran (27. Januar 2007)

Kannst Du das bitte noch mal in Deutsch schreiben ?
Ich versteh da nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Hadez666 (27. Januar 2007)

Guten Tag @Blasc-Team!

wann werden eigentlich die Neuen Rezepte in der ingamedatenbank aktualisiert? + der Neue Beruf?

desweiteren erhalte ich jedesmale iene Fehlermeldung wenn ich einen gegenstand Loote konnte das verhindern indem ich Blasc profiler deaktiviert habe.

wann kommen neue updates von Blasc raus?


----------



## Roran (27. Januar 2007)

Hadez666 schrieb:


> Guten Tag @Blasc-Team!
> 
> wann werden eigentlich die Neuen Rezepte in der ingamedatenbank aktualisiert? + der Neue Beruf?
> 
> ...


Welche BLASC Version hast DU denn ?
Es könnte sein, das Du nicht die neuste Version hast.
Im Moment ist die BLASC Version: 0.16.1 Build:230
Denn das würde Dein Loot Problem erklären!

Und was Meinst Du wegen den Berufen,
erscheinen die nicht oder sind noch alte Berufe dabei?

*Bitte schreibt Eure Fragen bitte etwas konkreter,
mit keinen oder kaum Informationen kann man auch schlecht helfen.*


----------



## Hadez666 (27. Januar 2007)

sry hatte noch ne Alte Version von Blasc alles IO


----------



## Arsos (4. Februar 2007)

Also es fehlen schon Rezepte:

Runenverzierte Eterniumklinge,
Zornstahlhelm
Zornstahlhandschuhe

Sind bei mir alle nicht im crafter


----------



## Roran (5. Februar 2007)

Grundsätzlich werden " NEUE " Daten übertragen in der Zeit BLASC am laufen war.
Was also nix anderes Bedeutet,
Du mußt Deine Berufe benutzten also was herstellen, damit BLASC die Daten hoch schicken kann.
Denn BLASC bekommt es nicht mit, das Du ein neues Rezept gelernt hast ohne das Du auch was herstellst.


----------

